# lets see some pics of your reg. cabs



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

lets see some pics of your reg. cabs


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's two black short box 88 and 84 Gm's reg cabs


----------



## wildbroncobilly (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's my 02 Powerstroke


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

04 dodge with the blizzard


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

2004 F250
8ft Curtis


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

my 2000 f-350 v10 9'2" poly v










boss' 95 f-350 9'2" steel v










boss' 04 f-350 flatbed 6.0 diesel 10' steel v










my truck again in its old summer form with my 33' and eagle alloys i sold this fall and whelen mini edge i sold also : (


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

some from last year... im going to take a few tomorrow with the new spreader.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

1996 chevy 7.6ft fisher speed cast


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

*here one of mine*

01 2500HD 8' fisher MM1


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

*My 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD*

Here's a couple pics of my 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD- 6.0L V8, 4L85E auto trans, G80 Locker rear, regular cab (obviously), long bed with Mickey Thompson MTZ tires D), and the plow which is a Fisher MMII- snow plowing BEAST!ussmileyflag

Sorry the pics isn't the best- from my cell phone :-/


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great looking trucks guys. LawnPro do you have any more pics of your boss's flatbed?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

ALL of the Fords look BA, especially that red 350! Man that thing is smokin. The other trucks look good too. Why is the plow coming from behind the bumper though on the 88 and 84?


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi KL&M Snow Div.

That is the 84 GMC 1500, that is an older western plow setup, it bolts to the front frame as any plow setup but has extra support for strength and it runs under the driver seat on both sides of the frame. That's how the older Western plows came. I owned 3 Westerns like that in the past, no front frame rail breakage.That plow was put on that truck in 1988 and the frame rails are still solid. 
The 88 Chev 1500 has the newer frame only support. It has broken both sides of the front frame rails at least 10 times. Split the frame at the body mount area. It has been rewelded and reboxed with angle iron to make several frame rails.
I would get pics to show the setup but now we are in a deep freeze for the next 5 days up here and don't want to take pics with my expensive camera in that cold.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

06HD BOSS;715573 said:


> great looking trucks guys. LawnPro do you have any more pics of your boss's flatbed?


here's a few more not the best, there from my cell phone from snow removal we have been doing all week.










pic with sides on it


















skid steer loaded and ready to roll out


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

pic of my truck hanging out in the lot while im driving the flatbed










pic of truck i wished he would sell me 










he has another flatbed thats the same setup but an 08 with led lights, and its black, also has an 09 chassis cab on order supercab lariat black and is getting the same setup on it. all trucks have 550 springs all the way around, he just doesnt like the wheels/tire size and ride of the 550... all his trucks run 10' boss v's .. we were running his older ford 10 wheel dump truck as well all week too but i didnt get any pics of it though...


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

my truck the day i got it


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

another one of my truck in its summer look with my old rims


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks for the pics lawnpro. sounds like your boss has a nice fleet


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

LawnProLandscapes;716291 said:


> pic of truck i wished he would sell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Here is our newest truck and plow to fleet. The truckcraft dump insert and salter was transfered from an older truck.


----------



## TerraScapesMT (Oct 23, 2008)

99 Dodge CTD w/ 8.2 Boss V-XT


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my '91 f-250


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

CAT 245ME;716611 said:


> LawnProLandscapes;716291 said:
> 
> 
> > pic of truck i wished he would sell me
> ...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Here are two of mine, nothing special but here they are........


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Treedoc32;717714 said:


> Here is our newest truck and plow to fleet. The truckcraft dump insert and salter was transfered from an older truck.


Hey Treedoc. How did you mount that lightbar on there, and do you have any closer pics?


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

hey Epic,
pm me your e-mail and I'll send you a few pictures off my light bar mount.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

91AK250;717797 said:


> my '91 f-250


91ak250

Do you have any better pictures of the side plates on the plow? How does that work for wind rowing snow?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

heres my buddies truck


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

WINTER 3;719469 said:


> 91ak250
> 
> Do you have any better pictures of the side plates on the plow? How does that work for wind rowing snow?


i dont think i do, i could take some today...they are just like 1/4" plate bolted to the sides..i work for the boss dealer and we install ALOT of these wings...they still work well for throwing to the sides infact i didnt notice to much differance with/without them when it comes to throwing snow


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

how do those box ends work for the plow when it trips


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

pretty well, it will still trip but i dont rember hitting anything hard enough to trip it recently...

i've had the wings for about 4 years now and i love them, makes things go so much quicker!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

we have been working our butts of most of this month earning the pay i guess


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Ive got a few pictures, but whats the secret to making the pictures big? when i attach pictures you always have to open a link to see them.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

pwrstroke6john;720414 said:


> Ive got a few pictures, but whats the secret to making the pictures big? when i attach pictures you always have to open a link to see them.


i use the image code right from photobucket for mine


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

pwrstroke6john;720414 said:


> Ive got a few pictures, but whats the secret to making the pictures big? when i attach pictures you always have to open a link to see them.


Try this

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15417&page=9

Post # 1 & 2 should be all you need


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

dirt digger;719489 said:


> heres my buddies truck


i used to see that truck at the college I went to (del val), good looking truck.


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

here's my 2002 1500


----------



## Kopetsky11 (Dec 12, 2008)

1995 f250 meyer plow, strobe on top, 4 corners and strobe bars in the back window


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Its got roof lights and a back rack now... but no plow! sorry..


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

'06 350 dieselwagon ready , waitin & willin.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

...............................Remove the gate and you can see potential bumper ruining objects more clearly .


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

good looking trucks everyone.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Kopetsky11;730492 said:


> 1995 f250 meyer plow, strobe on top, 4 corners and strobe bars in the back window


you could have ran that dome strobe wire thru the cyclop brake light into the cab without a drill bit & tube of silicone


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

99 ...........betty lou


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

some better, updated pics of mine i thought i'd share for fun


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice trucks everyone!!!



Guess I should add a race pic, from the summer when it was running a single 4"mbrp. Now gone to a 5" stack, turned my dual 5's into a single.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Did you really go 102MPH with the light on the roof?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

02DURAMAX;730935 said:


> Did you really go 102MPH with the light on the roof?


Yup, those little magnets really hold. this year I might get energetic and remove the light to reduce drag.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Heres mine, this past fall. The plow now has a back drag and deflector on it.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

and the beat goes on


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

turbo diesel where in philadelphia are you located? I own a landscaping company out of media, I think i may have saw your truck at my buddy's new kitchen and bath store


----------



## 4 Speed Dave (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is my 2008 GMC Z71 with Plow prep package and new 08 Fisher Plow. I love this truck.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Here is mine. I really need some new pics of the truck its just tough when its covered in salt from nov to april.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

here's a few shots of the two one tons


----------



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

*2009 Chevy 3500HD*

Here it is Chevy Silverado 3500 HD, Regular cab, lond bed, BOSS V-plow. under 600 miles, paid off.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

my 02 d-max, should get a pic with the plow on one of these days...


----------



## farmboss088 (Dec 6, 2004)

97 f350 Diesel 167,00 K&N intake,edge chip, 8 foot fisher


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

My regular cab short box!


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

vmderrick;732793 said:


> turbo diesel where in philadelphia are you located? I own a landscaping company out of media, I think i may have saw your truck at my buddy's new kitchen and bath store


stop in for a coffee


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

hey epic... did you ever sell your dump bed insert from your truck... saw it on craigslist one day


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great photo's everyone. Here is mine


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

heres a few of my old 88 reg cab 350 before it got scrapped.
































I miss the truck, but it was so rotten when I dropped the gas tank i stood on the middle crossmember and it cracked out. Died around the running 350.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

JaimeG;757886 said:


>


AHHH. I thought i was the only one that wanted a Reg. Cab. Dually. Well now this changes everything, I'm going to get mine in blue and Fisher Extreme V on mine. lol


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

TerraScapesMT;717767 said:


> 99 Dodge CTD w/ 8.2 Boss V-XT


I want that truck!


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

01 gmc 89 f700


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

That F series dump looks to be in great condition whats in it for an engine and transmission? i'm guessing a 5 speed


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

White Ford beauty! tymusic Got the new x-blade for it, but won't be installed until next winter season.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

It has a 370 gasser W/ a 5+2 Trans . I bout the truck about 5 years ago. The previous owner bought it new and only hauled topsoil. I completely rebuilt the motor last winter. It has 102.000 as the last snow haul. I pull a 94 555d 4X4 Ext hoe with it , moves it pretty good. The cab paint is faded so i am painting it this spring.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice looking trucks.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

DareDog;714014 said:


> 1996 chevy 7.6ft fisher speed cast


this is what im going to make my 92 look like over the summer. how bad does the tints on the window effect your plowing??


----------

